# My TTS - Collected today!



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

I collected my TTS today! This forum and its members have been so helpful so a big thank you for the help!

I've done my first 37 miles, (32.5mpg!) and so far so good. It is desperate for a clean, whilst it has recently been valeted it is covered in a layer of dust! I must admit I've noticed a few more scratches than I'd noticed when viewing but hopefully nothing too serious.

Having only been home a couple of hours I've just updated the sat nav and ordered new mats!



It is an exclusive colour - any ideas on specifically what one?!


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

No idea on the colour but wow it really is a lovely blue.

Welcome to the club! 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Can't tell in that light ... looks like Scuba Blue.

Welcome to the club at last. 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not in the club 
But welcome

Any planned mods for it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

32mpg, that all?? :lol: Looks great, enjoy


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice 8)

It actually looks like deep sea blue, I wonder if its exclusive as in that colour was dropped by your year of car and someone paid extra to have it


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

CurryMan said:


> No idea on the colour but wow it really is a lovely blue.
> 
> Welcome to the club! 8)


Cheers!



Roller Skate said:


> Can't tell in that light ... looks like Scuba Blue.
> 
> Welcome to the club at last. 8)


Thanks! I'm pretty sure it isn't scuba, it is much darker. Not the best picture to tell the colour...!



ReTTro fit said:


> I'm not in the club  But welcome
> Any planned mods for it ?


No mods planned I just want to make sure it is mechanically sound and running right.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> 32mpg, that all?? :lol: Looks great, enjoy


Ha I thought that wasn't too bad going, although it was unnerving to be able to see the fuel needle move to the left whilst driving. Its been a long time since I had a performance car.



bhoy78 said:


> Very nice 8)


Thanks!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> 32mpg, that all?? :lol: Looks great, enjoy


I think your temperature gauge and mpg gauge are the wrong way round. If not, that's pathetic. :lol:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Very nice 8)
> 
> It actually looks like deep sea blue, I wonder if its exclusive as in that colour was dropped by your year of car and someone paid extra to have it


Maybe that is it! It's a 2011 and Deep Sea Blue is still in the brochure but I like that answer best!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > 32mpg, that all?? :lol: Looks great, enjoy
> ...


I was rolling down burford highstreet and I've never seen those figures before so had to take a snap :lol:

I'm mostly fetching high 20s or mid 20s when giving it the beans


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

suzannec said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice 8)
> ...


It's a really nice looking colour, reminds me of Moro blue on the mk1. Have a look on front page of your service book the colour code would be LZ5A. Regardless get yourself some Poorboy's black hole, would work well on that colour


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice looking car, let the modding begin... 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Ady. said:


> Nice looking car, let the modding begin... 8)


It doesn't take long. :lol:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


It's blank!! No print out with all the particulars. How annoying.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Just managed a few more miles. I just 'had' to go to the shop! 
I feel like a teenager again trying to find a reason to go out in the car!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

suzannec said:


> It's blank!! No print out with all the particulars. How annoying.


Tried for the boot sticker?


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Colour codes in boot well lift up carpet section should be on right hand side towards the rear seats.Its there on my TTS


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Le Smith said:


> Colour codes in boot well lift up carpet section should be on right hand side towards the rear seats.Its there on my TTS





bhoy78 said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > It's blank!! No print out with all the particulars. How annoying.
> ...


Also blank! That's not normal is it? For Paint Number / Interior there is space left for the Paint Number and for interior it has N1U/ZM (Black Nappa).


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks good - enjoy (I'm sure you will)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

suzannec said:


> Also blank! That's not normal is it? For Paint Number / Interior there is space left for the Paint Number and for interior it has N1U/ZM (Black Nappa).


Perhaps normal for a exclusive colour? I would call an Audi dealer give the reg or vin and ask what colour it is, could ask for the parts dept and say your looking for a touch up pen.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Also blank! That's not normal is it? For Paint Number / Interior there is space left for the Paint Number and for interior it has N1U/ZM (Black Nappa).
> ...


Yeah that's my plan. I'm keen to know now!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > suzannec said:
> ...


You could be a first on here.

"I bought a lovely Audi TT, its brilliant".

"What colour is it?"

"Not a clue dear".


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

The colour code should definitely be in the boot somewhere on a sticker - it has been on all VAG since I can remember (at least the 80's) and usually two letters, one number then another letter (eg LY9H - LZ5W - LY7G etc)
Here's an example although the one on our roadster is nearer the middle and your head has to be upside down to read it, lol


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Stumbled across this very handy PDF which is the original brochure detailing optional extras, colours etc:

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... l%2010.pdf

To me it looks like deep sea blue pearl effect but it also states you can even have made your own customised colour ?

I also didn't realise they tyre pressure monitor was an optional extra, presumed all TT's had it. Guessing mine doesn't then. Anyway maybe useful ....


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

suzannec said:


> Just managed a few more miles. I just 'had' to go to the shop!
> I feel like a teenager again trying to find a reason to go out in the car!


know that

its even worse with a fireblade


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Stiff said:


> The colour code should definitely be in the boot somewhere on a sticker - it has been on all VAG since I can remember (at least the 80's) and usually two letters, one number then another letter (eg LY9H - LZ5W - LY7G etc)
> Here's an example although the one on our roadster is nearer the middle and your head has to be upside down to read it, lol


I've found the sticker but there is a blank space where the code should be! I spoke to Audi this morning and apparently it would be blank for an exclusive colour. I said the exclusive colour will be a colour from the VW family so should surely still have a code but apparently not. Anyway they'll colour match it for me and I'm booked in on 4th July.



CurryMan said:


> Stumbled across this very handy PDF which is the original brochure detailing optional extras, colours etc:
> Anyway maybe useful ....


Cheers! I have a copy of this and it has been so useful understanding standard spec and options.



BlackTipReefShark said:


> know that - its even worse with a fireblade


But surely it takes longer to put on leathers than jump in a car!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

So I'm trying not to freak out but I think I have an oil leak.

So I left the car on the driveway for about 5 minutes before putting it away in the garage. I noticed in the garage there were a few spots of oil. I moved the car into the garage then found this:



How bad is this?


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

suzannec said:


> So I'm trying not to freak out but I think I have an oil leak.
> 
> So I left the car on the driveway for about 5 minutes before putting it away in the garage. I noticed in the garage there were a few spots of oil. I moved the car into the garage then found this:
> 
> ...


Is it definatly oil? Often you will see damp spots after using the aircon?

If it is oil then I would want it sorting asap. Not worth the risk! I did have a look at TTS a couple of months back in that same colour as yours and it had an oil leak on the right side of the engine block as you look at it under the bonnet.

Was it private or from a trader you purchased? Either way I would at least get in touch and ask them about it.

It could be something really simple to sort, so hopefully is for you.......looks nice though 8)

Gaz


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Take it into audi for a free health check and mention it....they might tell you what it is... If not nothing lost and they clean it for free!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Gaz78 said:


> Is it definatly oil? Often you will see damp spots after using the aircon?
> If it is oil then I would want it sorting asap. Not worth the risk!
> Was it private or from a trader you purchased? Either way I would at least get in touch and ask them about it.
> It could be something really simple to sort, so hopefully is for you.......looks nice though 8)
> Gaz


I'm sure it is oil. 
Trader so will call them in the morning and see what they say - it has been just 48 hours! 
I'm very annoyed.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Take it into audi for a free health check and mention it....they might tell you what it is... If not nothing lost and they clean it for free!


Funnily enough I'm already booked into one on 4 July! They are pretty busy as am I but I now can't wait until 4 July.


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

40.6mpg ash are you running 18s.I dud 55 for 20 mins and could only get 36


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

In terms of mpg i do 70 miles a day for my work commute and i av 42mpg.... thats not even trying!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

aquazi01 said:


> In terms of mpg i do 70 miles a day for my work commute and i av 42mpg.... thats not even trying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But your almost a beemer driver, so that explains it :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

F***ing Hypermilers. :roll:


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

I want to know what wheels sizes and tyres people are using because I'm averaging 31mpg


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm getting an extra 10mpg when I take a few things off.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

@gutsu I was rolling down a hill when I took that mate, I "commute" 6 miles each way and get between 25-31 mpg generally. i've got 19s


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> aquazi01 said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of mpg i do 70 miles a day for my work commute and i av 42mpg.... thats not even trying!
> ...


Nothing wrong with beamer drivers :?


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

I've not done enough mines to judge but so far averaging 30mpg on 18s and mines an auto.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> I've not done enough mines to judge but so far averaging 30mpg on 18s and mines an auto.


Excellent work. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> I'm getting an extra 10mpg when I take a few things off.


Needs lowering. :lol:


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> aquazi01 said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of mpg i do 70 miles a day for my work commute and i av 42mpg.... thats not even trying!
> ...


Haha!! Thats true... well in 6 months time.... reminds me to update my other post!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> @gutsu I was rolling down a hill when I took that mate, I "commute" 6 miles each way and get between 25-31 mpg generally. i've got 19s


Mine are the standard 19's on the BE.

However i should add mine is APR stage 2 which does help with the mpg when cruising...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

I'll forgive the post hijack, its probably the first time in a long time I haven't been all consumed by MPG. My other car gets me around 55-60mpg on average (because it is on 18s) so on this car I don't need to care!

In other news, just dropped the car off at the garage in the hope they can find and fix the oil leak and give it the once over to make sure I've not brought a dud and this is just a fluke. Its a place that specialises in revo mapping so god knows what else I'll end up getting! (Will try to focus on getting it mechanically sound first though!).


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

The garage has just called, it appears the oil leak was from the vacuum pump seal. Which will be replaced as soon as the part arrives. The rest of the car is quote 'lovely'. Phew.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

suzannec said:


> The garage has just called, it appears the oil leak was from the vacuum pump seal. Which will be replaced as soon as the part arrives. The rest of the car is quote 'lovely'. Phew.


Glad it's sorted.......panic over :lol:

Gaz


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Heres a list of exclusive colours


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Needs lowering. :lol:


Speed humps mate, speed humps


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Gaz78 said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > The garage has just called, it appears the oil leak was from the vacuum pump seal. Which will be replaced as soon as the part arrives. The rest of the car is quote 'lovely'. Phew.
> ...


Absolutely! They think the part might arrive tomorrow now so yay for a weekend drive!



xGem said:


> Heres a list of exclusive colours


Thanks for sharing, looks like that is for build MY2017. Technically an exclusive colour can be anything from the VW Group so it could be anything! I'm going to laugh if I eventually find out it is just 'blue'. I saw a lovely brand new S4 in Mugello Blue - it was stunning.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Needs lowering. :lol:
> ...


Have you not seen the Tumbler in Batman Begins? :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Technically an exclusive colour can be anything from the VW Group so it could be anything!


That's a good point, and depending on 'exclusivity' (and price) it may not even have to be a VAG colour?
One of my other half's friends popped round the other night after picking up her new Range Rover SVR in the most gorgeous baby blue colour. I was in the Land Rover showroom yesterday picking our Evoque up after having some work done and I asked the sales guy about it. He remembered the car and says the colour was 'totally' exclusive and would have cost over 6K (the JLR 'exclusive' colours are around 3K iirc).



Roller Skate said:


> Have you not seen the Tumbler in Batman Begins? :lol:










I'm gonna have to paint it matt black now...


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Stiff said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Technically an exclusive colour can be anything from the VW Group so it could be anything!
> ...


Wow!! 
According to the brochure customised paint was possible for £2400 inc vat.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

The car is now home! Vacuum Pump Seal replaced. Looking forward to some driving this weekend! Small job done tonight - cleaned the fuel cap - absolutely disgusting inside!


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

suzannec said:


> The car is now home! Vacuum Pump Seal replaced. Looking forward to some driving this weekend! Small job done tonight - cleaned the fuel cap - absolutely disgusting inside!


I think mine needs cleaning too. Do you fancy cleaning it ? :lol:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Jordanton said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > The car is now home! Vacuum Pump Seal replaced. Looking forward to some driving this weekend! Small job done tonight - cleaned the fuel cap - absolutely disgusting inside!
> ...


 Haha! I have the rest of the car to clean too. My other one usually goes through the car wash so I'm ill equipped!!


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

suzannec said:


> Jordanton said:
> 
> 
> > suzannec said:
> ...


Ill equipped !!! That's no good. Get thy sen t' halfrauds !


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

So the colour of my car has been identified......

It is 'Ocean Blue Pearl Effect'!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

suzannec said:


> So the colour of my car has been identified......
> 
> It is 'Ocean Blue Pearl Effect'!


Having looked up Ocean Blue Pearl Effect I'm pretty sure Audi have got it wrong. Damn!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

suzannec said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > So the colour of my car has been identified......
> ...


Right - it is now confirmed as paint code LZ5A which is Deep Sea Blue which makes a lot more sense!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Got there in the end  I think if someone guessed the colour right on page one of this thread they should get a prize


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

suzannec said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > suzannec said:
> ...


Glad your sorted Common amongst different Paint Manufacturers you can in put the Colour Code in to there systems,but the Colour name can come up different even though it's a match to your code. Nearly all colours will have Variants to the standard Shade hence variant chips to your colour.Worst I've seen was a VW Silver with 13 Variants.

The PRIZE goes to bhoy


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Got there in the end  I think if someone guessed the colour right on page one of this thread they should get a prize


You did guess right! Your prize is ......being correct!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

So I'm 300ish miles in.
The car has had it's general inspection from Audi - everything fine.
Vacuum pump seal replaced.
Tyres have been swapped and balanced which has improved the drive no end.
Today it had Haldex oil changed (no filter changed as everybody suspected would be the case) and an a/c service.

Time to enjoy the car!!


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

suzannec said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Got there in the end  I think if someone guessed the colour right on page one of this thread they should get a prize
> ...


Jaffa Cakes me thinks.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah will even post them to Roller Skate in Cyprus 

Sounds good Suzanne, now you can start clocking up the miles


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Le Smith said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...





bhoy78 said:


> Yeah will even post them to Roller Skate in Cyprus
> 
> Sounds good Suzanne, now you can start clocking up the miles


I'd share if you were closer....








And even I wouldn't consider taking them over to Cyprus - it is 36c!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...





bhoy78 said:


> Yeah will even post them to Roller Skate in Cyprus
> 
> Sounds good Suzanne, now you can start clocking up the miles


I'd share if you were closer....








And even I wouldn't consider taking them over to Cyprus - it is 36c![/quote]

I'll be there tomorrow. My mates out there now and said it's been 38-42 all last week and getting hotter. Don't go by the BBC weather App, it's right 50% of the time which means it might as well be wrong 100% of the time.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> I'll be there tomorrow. My mates out there now and said it's been 38-42 all last week and getting hotter. Don't go by the BBC weather App, it's right 50% of the time which means it might as well be wrong 100% of the time.


Jeez that is hotter than I was expecting. I fly to Paphos on Sunday. I don't normally go in July....!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You can take your Jaffa cakes with you then


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> You can take your Jaffa cakes with you then


Exactly right.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there tomorrow. My mates out there now and said it's been 38-42 all last week and getting hotter. Don't go by the BBC weather App, it's right 50% of the time which means it might as well be wrong 100% of the time.
> ...


I normally go mid June but work got in the way. As long as I get out there before the window lickers I'm happy. 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

So Suzanne when you see that guy in the tight speedos, scoffing Jaffa cakes at the poolside you will know who it is :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> So Suzanne when you see that guy in the tight speedos, scoffing Jaffa cakes at the poolside you will know who it is :lol:


Budgie Smuglars and a slight look oh Bell's Palsy from drinking back street vodka.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

suzannec said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there tomorrow. My mates out there now and said it's been 38-42 all last week and getting hotter. Don't go by the BBC weather App, it's right 50% of the time which means it might as well be wrong 100% of the time.
> ...


Just to let you know it was 37 here yesterday and apparently getting hotter next week.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Enjoy RS it's only 27 here


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Enjoy RS it's only about 9 here :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Enjoy RS it's only about 9 here :lol:


The sun kills gingers so Glasgowegians being stubborn mofo's the weather evolved before the people did.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Le Smith said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Enjoy RS it's only 27 here[/quote]

Forecasting snow in Leeds next week.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Forecasting snow in Leeds next week.


That's less than an hour from me so we might get it too :? 
Oh, just realised, I'll be in Tenerife


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Le Smith said:
> ...


You won't get rain or snow ... you'll get mugged.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Me and my wife just got back from Kalkan in Turkey. On Sunday it was 48c  ......we hired mopeds and the tarmac was literally melting. Never seen anything like it! Awesome place by the way 8)

Gaz


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gaz78 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Me and my wife just got back from Kalkan in Turkey. On Sunday it was 48c  ......we hired mopeds and the tarmac was literally melting. Never seen anything like it! Awesome place by the way 8)

Gaz[/quote]

Hard to enjoy it when it's that hot. Phew.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

When I last went to turkey it was mid July and high 40s. It's actually quite bearable because there is nearly no humidity, you just need plenty of suncream and Efes to keep you hydrated :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> You won't get rain or snow ... you'll get mugged.


I've spent the best part of half a century in Hull. It's a constant threat.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> When I last went to turkey it was mid July and high 40s. It's actually quite bearable because there is nearly no humidity, you just need plenty of suncream and Efes to keep you hydrated :lol:


You must been as Red as your TTS Ash


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > You won't get rain or snow ... you'll get mugged.
> ...


Think we should start a charity single for you. Mrs Skate works 3 days a week in Hull, it's just costly disinfecting her three evening a week.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> When I last went to turkey it was mid July and high 40s. It's actually quite bearable because there is nearly no humidity, you just need plenty of suncream and Efes to keep you hydrated :lol:


Yep......plenty suncream and Efes 8)

Gaz


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


We got family in Hull......they renamed it Hell :roll:

Gaz


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The City of Culture people rang ... they're offering refunds.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Le Smith said:


> ashfinlayson said:
> 
> 
> > When I last went to turkey it was mid July and high 40s. It's actually quite bearable because there is nearly no humidity, you just need plenty of suncream and Efes to keep you hydrated :lol:
> ...


I don't burn like my TTS :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


Sounds good. Maybe a cover of Grandmaster Flash's 'The Message' as opposed to some of the inane drivel that's been churned out recently. All proceeds to go on mods (do Revo map diesels?  ) 
I moved a bit further west to a more rural area away from Hull about 4 years ago but I do kinda miss some aspects of it. We often venture back there for a night out every few weeks to our old stomping grounds - it's less pretentious than where we are :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Handbags.


----------

